# Cocoa Beach Christmas



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Will be in Cocoa Beach with family the week of Christmas. Thought I would bring along a couple of fishing rods. Is anything usually biting that time of year along the coast? Any pointers/suggestions etc would certainly be appreciated. Robert


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

There are some fishes biting including blue, whiting, sheephead or even pompano depend on where you try. If you can't find then in Cocoa, drive south to Sebastian inlet. Good luck.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Red hot season between now and February for pompano, blues, and whiting. There are some mighty big sheepshead out in the surf, but you gotta know where they are at, if you want 'em in numbers. Black drum will usually show up towards dark. Reds may or may not still be roaming the beaches then. (they are stacked up real good right now)
Lots of good places between Cocoa Beach and SI. (you don't have to drive all the way down to SI, but not a bad trip, if you can spend the whole day there) PM me, if you want some tips. I'm a local just a little south of Cocoa Beach, so I know the area pretty well.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

go to sebastian. There are some pretty chunky blues being caught there.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smacks fanatic said:


> go to sebastian. There are some pretty chunky blues being caught there.


It's about a 40 mile drive from Cocoa Beach to the inlet. Not sure if it's worth the drive for blues, considering that they are all over right now...


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

solid7 said:


> It's about a 40 mile drive from Cocoa Beach to the inlet. Not sure if it's worth the drive for blues, considering that they are all over right now...


Hey Solid7 do you have some spots in mind that could be fished. Over the years Cocoa Beach has had a lot of areas restricted.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sand Dollar said:


> Hey Solid7 do you have some spots in mind that could be fished. Over the years Cocoa Beach has had a lot of areas restricted.


A little bit south of Patrick AFB, in the area of Pineda Causeway, for starters. There are lots of coquina and worm rock ledges. You gotta fish it at low tide, or you're gonna lose tackle like nuts. It's best when you get the tides that leave the shelves exposed about 2 or 3 bars out. You can walk out onto the ledges, or cast over them. No pyramid sinkers out there. (cannonballs or tear drops)

I don't care much for fishing around Cocoa Beach, anyway. The beaches there have too shallow of a slope, and tend to be a bit featureless...


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Nice to know there are fish around that time of year. Once again THANKS! Robert


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

solid7 said:


> A little bit south of Patrick AFB, in the area of Pineda Causeway, for starters. There are lots of coquina and worm rock ledges. You gotta fish it at low tide, or you're gonna lose tackle like nuts. It's best when you get the tides that leave the shelves exposed about 2 or 3 bars out. You can walk out onto the ledges, or cast over them. No pyramid sinkers out there. (cannonballs or tear drops)
> 
> I don't care much for fishing around Cocoa Beach, anyway. The beaches there have too shallow of a slope, and tend to be a bit featureless...


You speak the truth about the rig eating reefs. I stayed in Satellite Beach a couple of years ago and after a couple of days and lots of lost tackle, drove south until I ran out of reef. Coconut Point access come to mind, somewhere south of Melbourne Beach.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's so great that many of you offering helps for fishing in the area. This site has been at near-death otherwise. Thanks you all as I have fished many places you guys mentioned but still have not quite got them yet except for a few sucessful trips to SI. Before I do, I will keep trying despite of long driving for me.


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

I am no expert but here are some tips.

1. Multiple rods are helpful because the fish seem to come through in groups. Bring a couple of long rods (I use 13-ft Team Alabamas/Penn 525 mag), bait them, and throw as far as you can (80-100 yds), set another rod about half that distance or less. Put all three in 4-5 feet sand spikes. Keep a medium spinner near with a heavy spoon and watch for surface action or just throw it blind if you get bored. Losen the drags a little on the rods in the spikes such that if shark takes you, you dont lose rod and all. Sharks can be a problem in that area, snatching your pompano as soon as it gets hooked.

2. Bring a batch of salted clams and watch for sand fleas at the surf edge around you. "Fish Bites" are becoming popular and I sometimes add a 3/4 x 3/4 or so piece of the orange shrimp flavor to the piece of clam. I salt the clams on a cookie sheet for a day or so in the fridge and cut them into small pieces at home before I go to the beach. Always have some working if you go every day.

3. If you are not getting any action and you have a lot of beach to work with, keep moving the rods down the beach one at a time.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

rmw001 said:


> Thanks for the info. Nice to know there are fish around that time of year. Once again THANKS! Robert


Best time of year, in my opinion.



csurp said:


> You speak the truth about the rig eating reefs. I stayed in Satellite Beach a couple of years ago and after a couple of days and lots of lost tackle, drove south until I ran out of reef. Coconut Point access come to mind, somewhere south of Melbourne Beach.


You don't have to go that far. In fact, you are about 10 miles too far south. Those are great beaches down that way, but in reality, the reef really starts to run thin down arown Canova Park at Eau Gallie RD. (SR 518) Damn fine place to fish - just be aware that this is gonna all be public beach. (as in swimmers and surfers) You are in 100% smooth sand by the time you hit 192. (the Indialantic Boardwalk - still a good 5-6 miles north of Coconut Point)




csurp said:


> I am no expert but here are some tips.
> 
> 1. Multiple rods are helpful because the fish seem to come through in groups. Bring a couple of long rods (I use 13-ft Team Alabamas/Penn 525 mag), bait them, and throw as far as you can (80-100 yds), set another rod about half that distance or less. Put all three in 4-5 feet sand spikes. Keep a medium spinner near with a heavy spoon and watch for surface action or just throw it blind if you get bored. Losen the drags a little on the rods in the spikes such that if shark takes you, you dont lose rod and all. Sharks can be a problem in that area, snatching your pompano as soon as it gets hooked.
> 
> ...


Yep, can't add much to that, except if you can throw farther than 80-100 yards - especially on a low tide - you'll be doing well. They are sometimes out farther than you might think. You'll hook into some mad whiting schools (some big size, too) out at long range, as they tend to roam over the ripple bottoms, and not always just in the troughs. Multiple rods at varying ranges is the key to success. I have had close calls with pomps and sharks, and this is the time of year when sharks are piled up in numbers. (Bonnets are thick right now) And I love the salted clams. Lots of fleas available right now, also, but you'll want to get them when you see them, because they tend to come and go with tides, and the air/water temps are getting a bit too chilly right now to wade too far out. Keep a couple days supply.

Csurp, you seem familiar. (I think we've met) I only know of a few guys using Team Alabama. You aren't Richard, are you?


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Best time of year, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to go that far. In fact, you are about 10 miles too far south. Those are great beaches down that way, but in reality, the reef really starts to run thin down arown Canova Park at Eau Gallie RD. (SR 518) Damn fine place to fish - just be aware that this is gonna all be public beach. (as in swimmers and surfers) You are in 100% smooth sand by the time you hit 192. (the Indialantic Boardwalk - still a good 5-6 miles north of Coconut Point)


My name is Chuck and I am usually down in the Vero Beach area, during Jan and Feb. These days, I fish from the beach from just south of Sebastian Inlet down to Round Island Park a few miles south of Vero. I like South Beach in Vero because I know most of the guys now, but it does get a little crowded. It is a good place when I feel like socializing with old friends. I wish I was there now. The last couple of years, fleas have been scarce in Jan and Feb, but I have been having pretty good luck with salted clams. Not sure if I gave salted shrimp a fair shake but did not do well with it when I last tried it. Some guys say they are just using Fish Bites but I like to sweeten mine with a little clam. Here is a pic of some Pomps caught last year,

Stop and say Hi if you see me.


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

appreciate all of the good info. no question I will stick a few surf rods in the truck. thanks!! Robert


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

csurp said:


> My name is Chuck and I am usually down in the Vero Beach area, during Jan and Feb. These days, I fish from the beach from just south of Sebastian Inlet down to Round Island Park a few miles south of Vero. I like South Beach in Vero because I know most of the guys now, but it does get a little crowded. It is a good place when I feel like socializing with old friends. I wish I was there now. The last couple of years, fleas have been scarce in Jan and Feb, but I have been having pretty good luck with salted clams. Not sure if I gave salted shrimp a fair shake but did not do well with it when I last tried it. Some guys say they are just using Fish Bites but I like to sweeten mine with a little clam. Here is a pic of some Pomps caught last year,
> 
> Stop and say Hi if you see me.


Hey, I hope you had a fishing buddy... You are one over limit, there. 

We should meet up, sometime. I drive through Vero and right by Round Island every day on my way home from work.

Are you a member of the Florida Surfcasters?


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Hey, I hope you had a fishing buddy... You are one over limit, there.
> 
> We should meet up, sometime. I drive through Vero and right by Round Island every day on my way home from work.
> 
> Are you a member of the Florida Surfcasters?


My son was down from Atlanta that day so we were ok with the seven pomps.

Meeting up for some fishing would be great...feel free to contact me in January. It is always good to have someone to fish with. I will be posting fishing reports here while I am there.

Will check into FL Surfcasters!


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Got to fish a little - time went by quickly. Caught some whiting, small pomps - released, 16" redfish - released, and some blue - grilled. Appreciate all the imput form guys on the site. Salted clams and shrimp and it worked well. Also tried gulp sandfleas and strips - not the 1st bite. Could not find anything called "fish bites" that is refered to on this site. Question: I kept bait in fridge during and after salting. Can it be stored in a container at room temp for long term or do you keep in fridge? I would like to do a batch and keep on hand. Once again thanks for the help. Robert


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

rmw001 said:


> Got to fish a little - time went by quickly. Caught some whiting, small pomps - released, 16" redfish - released, and some blue - grilled. Appreciate all the imput form guys on the site. Salted clams and shrimp and it worked well. Also tried gulp sandfleas and strips - not the 1st bite. Could not find anything called "fish bites" that is refered to on this site. Question: I kept bait in fridge during and after salting. Can it be stored in a container at room temp for long term or do you keep in fridge? I would like to do a batch and keep on hand. Once again thanks for the help. Robert


How I do it:

1) Shuck clams
2) Lay clams out to dry - either in sun or on paper towels
3) in a container of any sort, cover the bottom with salt
4) Add a layer of shucked clam
5) Coat with salt
6) Repeat steps 4 and 5
7) Let sit at room temperature for 4 to 24 hours
8) remove all but a light dusting of salt, and store in plastic tupperware container in refrigerator

Do NOT use iodized salt.

I have no idea how long they keep in storage, because I tend to use them quickly. I've kept them up to 7 months with no problem.

BTW, Robert - we had a decent pompano bite over the weekend. Sorry we couldn't hook up. I had a couple of nice pompano dinners this week.


----------



## rmw001 (Sep 29, 2010)

Solid7 thanks on the instructions and congrats on the pompano. Just ran out of time - family had a great time over Christmas and I feel confident we will be that way again - just need to make it 2 wks instead of 1.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Man you guys are KILLING Me!
Great to see happy people with a table full of Pomps,
And great to see the FL Board picking up with info and tips.
I check the Florida Surfcasters board when I am down checking in on my Mom in Palm Coast, but spend a lot more time here on P&S.
It was some great posts on the Florida Surfcasters site that turned me on to Earl Brinn rigs, got me started on Foran Abus and CTS rods.
(That was the beginning of the end for me and getting seriously hooked on Pompano! ;-)
Nice to hear from all you guys down in FL.


----------



## salt (Jan 6, 2012)

rmw001, 

fish bites are an artificial cut bait that is infused with different scents and are usually very bright colors, they are basically a stimulator for te fish


----------

